# Taxidermists Help me Please!!



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am going on a bear hunt this up coming fall. If I am sucessful I really don't want a rug. Can anyone help me with ideas and show some pictures of work that you have done or seen.

I am thinking of some sort of Shoulder wall mount or pedistal, full size is kinda out of the question because of lack of space.

Any ideas. I have see the fighting wall mount and really don't care for the one's I have seen. Please post pic's or you can pm me and I will give you my email so you can send me pic's.

Thanks.
Chuck.

Who knows I might even pick u to do the mount! I am also going with two other guys.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

If nobody responds, just go to taxidermy.net and check out all of the taxidermist web site gallery's...Hundreds to choose from...Jim Benson is fantastic on big game...his site is www.sportsmanstaxidermystudio.com
E.G.F. MN.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

I like the shoulder mounts myself. (pedestal and wall are both nice, just depends on the room you have) Relaxed look w/ a closed mouth is my favorite. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## stuffer (Aug 27, 2007)

Your going to like it no matter how you get it done. Everytime you see it your going to be reminded of the blast you had that day. I like to do the half mounts with the front legs and open mouth they are neat.
www.cedarcreektaxidermyne.com


----------

